# OEM Timing Belt: Who makes it?



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

*OEM Timing Belt: Who makes it? PICS*

Just bought an 07 passat with the FSI motor. Previous owner couldnt provide documentation that the belt was changed. He had no records of anyone before that. Car has 133k. Obviously I want to get this sorted before I drive on it more. I popped off the timing belt cover and saw the DAYCO printing on the belt. No cracks or anything.

Has this belt been replaced before?

Is Dayco a OEM for timing belts for VAG?

Thanks


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

Want to say Continental or Goodyear. Don't think its Dayco


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> Want to say Continental or Goodyear. Don't think its Dayco



Continental


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got some more pics with the writing on it. I emailed dayco looking for more information on the printed numbers. I can find no cracks or fraying at all, it appears to be the black/white reinforced osran material. The belt either has 133k on it- or was replaced around 70-90k by a previous owner.

What do you guys think


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

Some early BPY and BPG 2.0T FSI's had OEM Dayco belts. All the replacements I've seen are Continental. These was a TSB (which has since disappeared) which said if you had a water pump squeak (and no leaks), replacing the Dayco with the Continental fixed the noise.

My '06 GTI had an OEM Continental belt, and had no cracks at 105k when I replaced it with another Continental. Official replacement interval is every 110k miles.


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

FWIW, I did my timing belt a few weeks ago and the one I pulled off was Dayco as well (2007 GTI, ~60k miles). I am no the original owner, so I can't swear it was the original belt - but I strongly suspect it was.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im leaning towards this being the original belt. The 06 at the date code suggests it was for a model year 07 car. 

How difficult was the belt swap? Im debating doing it myself. Im fairly mechanically inclined and have done timing belts on 4 cyl honda motors. The local euro indy shop charges 450 for labor. Plus the ECS kit im looking around 700 installed.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Or could the date code printing be 06th week....of yr 2010???? Meaning the belt was replaced about 30k ago???


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Found some more information from a ferrari site online. This is taken from the director of marketing at Dayco:

_The production data code 08214196 means: 08 (year 2008), 21 is the 21st
week of that year and 4 is the 4th day of that week. The 196 number
represents the belt position inside the production mold.
The minimum self life is 5 years._

With this logic, my belt was manufactured on April 25 , 2006 or so. Meaning that I am on borrowed time for a belt replacement. Good thing I have a spare car. 

Ordering the timing belt kit now, will be referring to the DIY for assistance. Hope it goes well!


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

The install is a pain in the ass. The hardest part for me was getting the lower engine mount and timing belt cover out. You will need to make liberal use of a jack to raise the engine and I would DEFINITELY recommend having an extra set of hands and eyes (or two) available for the job.

Also, pay careful attention to how the tensioner is installed during removal - it has a slot on it that must be mounted correctly, or else you won't have much [any] tension in the belt when you go to reassemble everything. You'll definitely know if it's not right.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Will be trying it Thurs-Sun. Ill follow the DIY on the golf site...i have the two piece cover design, so hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

On my 07 Eos with the two piece timning belt cover I had a lot of trouble getting the mount bracket out, the manual says disconnect the half shafts from the trans-axle. I ended up taking the bolts from the lower cover off and removing the mount bracket with the cover together. Once the belt is exposed the rest is easy. Lots of bolts used in this process are supposed to be replaced. I did all the ones on the engine, I'm not sure what others are doing in this regard.


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

Michael W Dane said:


> On my 07 Eos with the two piece timning belt cover I had a lot of trouble getting the mount bracket out, the manual says disconnect the half shafts from the trans-axle. I ended up taking the bolts from the lower cover off and removing the mount bracket with the cover together. Once the belt is exposed the rest is easy. Lots of bolts used in this process are supposed to be replaced. I did all the ones on the engine, I'm not sure what others are doing in this regard.


BTW my BPY engine has 86K miles on it, the belt, tensioner, waterpump, and rollers all appear in perfect condition. Since I had the engine all apart I replaced all the timing components with OE parts.


----------



## Michael W Dane (Feb 23, 2013)

My 07 Eos also had a Dayco belt as OE.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

xatnys360 said:


> The install is a pain in the ass. The hardest part for me was getting the lower engine mount and timing belt cover out. You will need to make liberal use of a jack to raise the engine and I would DEFINITELY recommend having an extra set of hands and eyes (or two) available for the job.
> 
> Also, pay careful attention to how the tensioner is installed during removal - it has a slot on it that must be mounted correctly, or else you won't have much [any] tension in the belt when you go to reassemble everything. You'll definitely know if it's not right.


I agree with the removal of the engine mount being the most difficult part. But, this was my very first timing belt replacement, and I was quite surprised how easy it really was (if you have some patience, attention to detail, and can follow instructions).
Having a helper is also a good idea.
Make sure you know what tools you will need. If you have everything, I say go for it!


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just finished this job up last night. 

Used the DBC performance kit. Great quality, most complete for the price kit.

Overall the job is not too bad. You just need to be patient and be well organized with the bolts. I used baggies and labels to indicate where they went and torque values. Be very patient when re aligning the timing belt. The "cheat" method described in the golf mkv DIY works perfect and will save you a lot of frustration. 

Triple check the sprocket marks when you reinstall it. Rotate it twice and check again. Mine lined up exactly as they were when I removed them, and was maybe 1mm off from the timing marks (the crank pulley timing mark is not exact, there is a bit of slop in the 6 bolt holes and the bolts)

I'm pretty sure if you miss a tooth, you will know it by the way the engine is running...maybe someone else can confirm? 

I spent about 8 total hours on it by myself, but I took my time and spent a lot of time degreasing/cleaning the engine while parts were out. If I did it again, I could have everything done in 4 hours or less.

The engine mount bracket is a hassle, probably the most challenging part due to clearances. Just be sure to jack the engine up enough and it will slip through. Make sure the lower timing cover is installed and torqued down prior to fitting the engine bracket in. Otherwise you can't access the screws lol


----------

